# New Frédérique Constant Classics Index - Review



## ATXWatch

I haven't seen many detailed reviews of this watch, so I figured I'd give it a try. First a pic:








Background:

I was looking for a watch for my wife a few weeks ago when I came across the rosegold Classics Index. I was considering this watch to add as a dress watch to my collection (I had ogled the Tissot Visodate and SARB previously), but then, partly due to availability and posts here claiming SS will be the better watch if I plan on keeping it for the longhaul, I decided on the SS version afterall.

Packaging:

The watch showed up beautifully packaged at my doorstep with warranty and brochure tucked away in a special elevated pocket in the box. Watch was safely strapped in.

Physical appearance:

The case is polished SS and it is absolutely flawless. The watch itself looks like a white gold version of a Patek Calatrava with a gorgeous silvered dial, silvered hands and applied indices. The dial is 100% perfection. Simple, easy to read, classic design and super dressy. Case, sapphire and band were 100% new, untouched, and unscratched.

Movement:

When I first picked up the watch, I immediately noticed how light it is. Much lighter than my Stowa Marine Auto and Stowa Baumuster B (both 40mm too). The SW200-1 DOES make more of a rattling noise than the ETA2824-2 in my Stowas and feels a little less solid. As far as accuracy goes, the watch was performing at +15 secs/day the first few days in the watchbox face up, but today, it is running much closer to +6 secs on the first day of regular wear. All in all, the movement doesn't impart awe, but it is a good deal for what I paid for the watch.

Stock Strap:

There is no way around this...the strap the watch comes on sucks. It is stiff and plasticky feeling and it need a bunch of Obenauf Heavy Duty LP and several days of being on a hard watch cushion to conform to a normal wrist shape (mine is flat). When I first put the strap on, the watch was downright uncomfortable to wear. The strap is also sized very big. At the smallest setting, the strap is still slightly too large for my 6.75 inch flat wrist. While I now think it is better, this strap doesn't belong on this watch, IMO, so I ordered a FLUCO Horween Shell Cordovan strap to replace this thing.

General observation:

While the crown with FC logo is cool, it is near impossible to hand wind the watch at all. A few revolutions is all I dare between the delicate nature and feel of the crown and stem and the difficulty in winding. It pays to let this one start running on the wrist first, I believe.

Lume:

The lume is cool in theory, but useless in practice. Very dim and short lived. More of a gimmick than real help.

I hope this was helpful and feel free to leave questions.


----------



## name is Robert Paulson

Thanks for the review. Gorgeous watch, its on my short list.


----------



## mpalmer

That's a nice looking watch. Thanks for the review! Congrats on your FC!


----------



## Dave83

Cheers for the review. I was looking at getting this watch a while ago but put it on hold to get something else! Enjoy your new FC!


----------



## MusicPDX

thanks for this review! I love the look of this watch.


----------



## Grinny456

Any strap recommendations? I have the bracelet...


----------



## ATXWatch

Grinny456 said:


> Any strap recommendations? I have the bracelet...


Grinny456. I now wear it on Fluco Horween Shell Cordovan (black) and it looks awesome.


----------



## ATXWatch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1watch.eu

Nice classic


----------



## SunsetSheen

What's the Lug to Lug measurement of this watch?
Can't find it anywhere online. Thanks.


----------



## jdptc

Did anyone determine the Lug to Lug on this model? Thanks


----------



## ImprezaMan

Very nice, I think I am wearing the cousin of your watch, Alpina Alpiner.


----------



## Dryfly

I have 2. One has a 20 mm lug width, the other is 22 mm. I 'think' the one pictured in the original post is the 22 mm.


----------



## JimBianchi

This was my first luxury watch and my first dedicated dress watch. Beautiful, accurate, very well constructed, a great value.

I just never fell in love with it, it sat unused in my watch box forever, so I flipped it.

But no real complaint. Outstanding fit and finish, very comfortable on the stock strap.

Great watch and excellent pictures. Congrats.


----------

